# RecipeDB - Didge Dribble



## RecipeDB (10/2/08)

Didge Dribble  Ale - American Amber Ale  All Grain               1 Votes        Brewer's Notes After keg conditing for two weeks and CC for another two, this was and is [done it twice now] a beer I enjoy. Update 29/06; Next time I will leave out the Demerara Sugar [370g] and up the base malt, I will stick to the hop weight as it is well balanced [for me], I will also use Wyeast 1056. Enjoy.   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      4.12 kg Powells Ale Malt (Powells Malt)    1 kg Powells Munich (Powels Malts)    0.5 kg Weyermann Melanoidin    0.28 kg JWM Crystal 140     0.37 kg Demerara Sugar       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      30 g Northern Brewer (Pellet, 8.5AA%, 60mins)    10 g Amarillo (Pellet, 8.9AA%, 10mins)    10 g Amarillo (Pellet, 8.9AA%, 30mins)    10 g Liberty (Pellet, 4.3AA%, 0mins)    10 g Amarillo (Pellet, 8.9AA%, 0mins)       Yeast     1000 ml Danstar - Nottingham       Misc     0.25 tablet Whirfloc         22L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.07 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.018 (calc)   Bitterness 36 IBU   Efficiency 78%   Alcohol 6.78%   Colour 21 EBC   Batch Size 22L     Fermentation   Primary 7 days   Secondary 7 days   Conditioning 4 days


----------

